

New Developer Features in the Chrome Web Store - mtgx
http://blog.chromium.org/2012/06/new-developer-features-in-chrome-web.html

======
rsanchez1
These are nice features to have. I'm still looking for promo codes though. I
think promo codes are a crucial feature that are still missing from the Chrome
Web Store.

